# anyone into saltwater?



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i have had a 90 gallon for almost a year this fall. liveaquaria has the absolute best livestock to chose from...
once in a while they have a crazy specimen for sale, this is an example.:bigeyes:

Drs. Foster and Smith Diver's Den® - Zebrasoma gemmatum

could you imagine paying that much for a fish?? insane!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

that is insane for a fish. I don't have any but alway wanted a tank in the wall where you could see it from either side.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

He better poop hundred dollar bills


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

88rxn/a said:


> i have had a 90 gallon for almost a year this fall. liveaquaria has the absolute best livestock to chose from...
> once in a while they have a crazy specimen for sale, this is an example.:bigeyes:
> 
> Drs. Foster and Smith Diver's Den® - Zebrasoma gemmatum
> ...


 
3 grand for a tank....mother.......chew we have a big 55 gallon tamk have fish in it thats bigger then your hand....love um but i am never paying 3g for a fish!


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a custom 189 gallon display tank with 3 side star fire glass, total of 229 gallons. Custom built red oak stand and hood. 3 evolution led light fixtures. I build the sump and auto too off tank. 2 vortec mp40's. iwaki 1200 gph return pump. Hurricane cat1 skimmer, kalk reactor, turbo twist 32watt uv, carbon and GFO reactors. 

Full mixed reef with a mixture of everything...sps, zoanthids, lps, about 150 lbs of live rock. 15 fish. Ill get pics up when I can.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

nice!
my 30 gallon sump is in the basement which will be upgraded to my 50 gallon soon.. have you seen the wp40's yet? i been running for almost 2 months and im happy with it.

here is my setup:
90 gallon dislpay
30 gallon sump
aquaticlife 6 ATI bulb T5 fixture
GFO reactor
SWC 160 skimmer
reeflow dart hybrid return
reefkeeper lite
wp40
cosat to coast overflow
i only have 5 fish right now
some sps, zoas, lps and 2 rainbow BTA anemones.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

:34:
Drs. Foster and Smith Diver's Den® - Belonoperca pylei


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have had some pricey fish but that is ridiculous. Beautiful fish though.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Jun 5, 2013)

My largest salt water setup was a 125 gallon acrylic with compact fluorescent lighting. Now I just enjoy my little 20 gallon mini reef.


----------

